# Roman numerals



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

There are eleven types of people in the world. Those who understand Roman numerals and those who don't


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Apparently there is a move to get rid of Roman numerals. All I can say is not on my watch!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

John-H said:


> Apparently there is a move to get rid of Roman numerals. All I can say is not on my watch!


Pwahh ha ha!


----------



## Amazingmin (Sep 18, 2016)

There are 10 types of people in the world; Those that understand binary and those that don't...............


----------

